# Madison Working On Dinner



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Actually this was our after dinner treat.

Our 4 year old Madison has really been working the catfish over! We have a pond around the corner from the house. Too bad we did not have the camera yesterday. She caught two 20" cats on her little Zebco!







You have to start them young! sunny

Note: No fish were harmed in the taking of this photograph! We let em' live to fight another day!









Tim

Maddie's Catfish 6/9/05


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

That is so cool







I remember what an absolute thill it was for me as a child when my dad would take me to the trout farm and we would catch nice ones all day







I'm sure she will remember those cats for a long time too! 
That photo is a treasure and so is she


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Catch
Our kids love to go fishing too
Nothing like the look on their faces(Priceless)
when they get one hooked doesn't matter what it is.
Just the thrill!!!
Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Of all the things we did and saw on our 28 day x-country trip, my kids talk most about the little fishing pond at a campground in Amarillo. They each pulled out several cats and perch and one large coy. The Grand Canyon has nothing compared to that little pond.......


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have got to take a day off, borrow my dads boat, and take Zach fishing!!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

What a cutie







Nice work Dad


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is a keeper. You need to frame this one


















Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ahhhhh, the memories. Taking my son to the "fish place" when he was just a wee lad......holding his hand as we walked down to the place where all the fishes were.....preparing ourselves for a great dinner to follow..........spending time deciding what we were going to do when we got one........and then, finally, finally, reaching down and grabbing that little box of Gorton's fish sticks from the shelf. My, oh my, what a lucky guy!









Great picture, Highlander!

Mark


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Still remember my first fish all those MANY years ago. I'm sure she will also. sunny Great photo!

Dreamtimers


----------

